
UnRAID servers refuse to boot without an internet connection to 'phone home' - alexktz
http://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=51379.0
======
trollied
Hardly news though. It only applies to betas/release candidates & the devs
explicitly state, due to the nature of the software, it's a kill switch just
in case a data loss bug is introduced.

